# Sharing the kitchen... losing your mind to find your soul....



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Just wanted to share a little 'proud papa' moment... Last week, we hosted 40 children (ages 8+) from the Kent and Sussex County Summer Education Program for children of migrant farm workers for a day of cooking, Iron Chef-style. Produce from Kent and Sussex farms is brought with the children from the farms on which their families work. We partner them with former students, local chefs and other friends of our program. 
[h5]http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...110036/Where-local-produce-meets-lessons-life[/h5]




  








IMG_0057.JPG




__
jim berman


__
Aug 11, 2013












  








IMG_0088.JPG




__
jim berman


__
Aug 11, 2013












  








IMG_0107.JPG




__
jim berman


__
Aug 11, 2013












  








Screen Shot 2013-08-10 at 9.44.58 AM.png




__
jim berman


__
Aug 11, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

*FANTASTIC JIM!!!*

I would love to hear stories about the kids from the past three years... how has this impacted their lives. I having been a "BIG SISTER" and even "...a few hours with them..." as Anthony Carnevale said, can be truly life changing for some children, not to mention your alumnus that participate.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

aww sounds like a fantastic program! thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

That is so wonderful! Thanks for taking the time to share!! Love the photos.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Jim Berman said:


> Just wanted to share a little 'proud papa' moment... Last week, we hosted 40 children (ages 8+) from the Kent and Sussex County Summer Education Program for children of migrant farm workers for a day of cooking, Iron Chef-style. Produce from Kent and Sussex farms is brought with the children from the farms on which their families work. We partner them with former students, local chefs and other friends of our program.
> [h5]http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...110036/Where-local-produce-meets-lessons-life[/h5]
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt even know this programme existed, and I live in that area of the UK.

Sounds fantastic! I bet the kids loved it. Do they fly out especially for this? Do they do other things whilst in the US as well?


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Goldilocks, I believe Jim is referring to Kent & Sussex Counties in Delaware in the US.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

ColleenS said:


> Goldilocks, I believe Jim is referring to Kent & Sussex Counties in Delaware in the US.


Ahh!!! hahaha how funny  And there I was thinking, wow, this is just amazing!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess that's why they call that part of the US "New England"! : )


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thank you all! We had a great time and I think our young friends enjoyed themselves. I feel there is value in creating opportunities merely for the sake of exploration, even if just to color the days.

And, Goldilocks... if you are hosting, we can gladly bring our show on the road... I have not yet been to England but am willing to travel. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Ummmm...

Colleen-

I realize you live way out there in Flyover Country but, as I understand it (having lived there for 12 years,) New England starts at Connecticut and goes north from there. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Actually, I live farther into Flyover Country than you do, since I'm in a western suburb.

Mike


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Well being a Midwesterner, don't listen to me - what do I know about the East Coast?


----------



## scrappycoco (Aug 23, 2013)

This looks like a whole lot of fun for kids and adults alike. I wish they had some programs like this over here, but in California everything seems to have to be for profit rather than just for the kids.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks, Scrappy. We have a lot fun with our community service programs. And there are definitely 'profits' that are realized, but just can't be counted. Like the experience my students have in sharing their knowledge by leading and teaching. Or the potential these youngsters may realize from being exposed to an interesting learning outlet. Or the businesses with whom we partner; the spirit of service is often contagious. And, you never know... any one of these participants may be a future customer. I hear what you are saying about profit. I guess we are in a good spot in that students aren't paid and we do our fundraising to support the events. We conduct about 30 service events each year, which culminates in about 4,800 hours of service.


----------

